# Any Kentucky Furs?



## Jaybug_spn (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello! I’m looking for local furs to potential meet up and/or hang out with. The state i live in is obviously in the title, so if you live in that state, don’t be afraid to lemme know which county.
It’ll be cool to me you all!!


----------



## scuzball (Nov 6, 2018)

hello!

I'm from Jefferson County.  I'm pretty new to the fandom, but I know there's a website for us!  KYFurs.com | Kentucky Furries


----------

